# FreeBSD+Xen



## Shamrock (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello,

Can any one point me differences between using FreeBSD with Generic and XENHVM kernel?
Both wariants work fine for me.
I wonder why I get NIC with only 100baseT on guest machine , when host machine have 1Gb NICs.

Best regards,

Shamrock


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2010)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Can any one point me differences between using FreeBSD with Generic and XENHVM kernel?




```
cd /usr/src/sys/i386/conf
diff GENERIC XEN
```



> I wonder why I get NIC with only 100baseT on guest machine , when host machine have 1Gb NICs.


Because the guest doesn't 'see' the real adapter. It sees a virtualized network interface.


----------

